# Springtails: Are they needed?



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

I see a lot of people seeding tanks and culturing springtails for their vivs[mostly thumbs], I was just wondering if I really needed them for my viv. I'm planning on getting azureus and culturing FFs for them. I've already seen a bunch of springtails and other little guys crawling around in my viv [I assume they came in on the pillow moss I ordered]

Do I really need to get a culture of springtails for my viv?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes you should. They help develop the eco system you need to have a wel maintained viv. They eat the frog poop, dead FF, etc. And are food for the frogs


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

I have some isopods in there already for 'janitorial' duties. I guess I can get some, I just don't think now would be a good time, it's so hot!! And after reading the trouble you've gone through, I was wondering if it was worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

speaking of 'tails, which are better for seeding tanks - temperate or tropical? Will temperates survive in the tank?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I have read that tropicals are better, and at the moment I forget why, sorry. 
Yes, I have my share of trouble with springtails, and I have learned my lesson; I will not order springtails this time of year. 
You can get them in your own back yard you know?
Just cultivate the top inch of soil in a garden spot, flatten down a coffee filter, and place it on the spot on the ground, sprinkle it with fish food flakes and then spray with enough water to dampen the filter. Come back in 3 hours and you will have 50 or so springtails. Do this often until you have what you want. They are not thesame color as the ones you order, they are a gray color which makes it hard to see them in the viv.


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

Sweet, I'm going to go do that tomorrow 

I have a bunch of white springtails in there already. After I put the moss in my viv I saw a few running around, so I cant imagine how many are hiding in the moss itself. 

If the coffefilter + fish food doesn't work, I guess I can order some and pay for a cold pack.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Tell them to use two ice packs!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> Tell them to use two ice packs!!! :lol: :lol:


Hahaha, true! I guess it depends where they ship from, and where the receipient is located though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

You can just grab a fist full of earth from outside and culture them from there. Add some dead leaves, they multiply for you. Also you can probably find some in you potted plants.

I haven't had any success with isopods in tanks. I had some for a while, but my frogs ate them all. The springs are more incidious.

And yea, I was about to say you probably already have them in your tank anyway. :wink:


----------



## sierraaquarium (Mar 4, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> You can just grab a fist full of earth from outside and culture them from there. Add some dead leaves, they multiply for you.


I think if I did that all I would end up with is some earwigs, rollie pollie bugs and ants! :lol:


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

Rollie Pollies are good! 

they're types of isopods and the frogs will eat their larvae.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

sierraaquarium said:


> Khamul1of9 said:
> 
> 
> > You can just grab a fist full of earth from outside and culture them from there. Add some dead leaves, they multiply for you.
> ...


Take those out and you end up with microfauna


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Be careful getting them from your house plants, there are usually gnats in the soil of house plants and you don't want them in your springtail cultures. 

Speaking of this, if anyone is having trouble with gnats like I am, Josh suggested using Gnatrol. It is a non-poisionus method of getting rid of gnats. Put it in your house plants and it kills the gnat eggs. You also put it in your springtail cultures and it will kill the gnat eggs and not harm the springtails.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Really!!!??? Ilkl have to look into that!

I had Fungas gnats getinto my large springtail cultures and laid eggs. I also believe that htey brought mites in and infected alll my cultures invluding my FF!



BTW FrogonmyToe,

You are in Phillie, Pa ???

How far are you from Ephrata ???

If yur not horribly far from Ephrata Id suggest getting ahold of Michael Shrom!



Todd


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

Ephrata is about an hour and a half away from me, according to mapquest. Why should I get ahold of him?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

hes got Springtail cultures , and not bad prices, every culture Ive bought from Mike has been booming with springtails and wuz Mite free!


Todd


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, I tried to get springs outside, as was suggested earlier in the thread by putting a coffee filter with fish food on it, then misting it.

All I got were ants 

I guess I'll put springs on my FF culture order, and have them on thursday. Oh well


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

That happened to me the first few times too. Just keep trying and you will get springtails.


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm going to try a few different spots tomorrow. I also put them on my JoshsFrogs order


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Best choice.


----------



## macasus (Jun 7, 2011)

i like the tropical white ones.


----------



## moose12 (Nov 16, 2009)

I continually breed springtails in a seperate container (on a charcoal substrate and feed every week) and then add periodically...frogs eat before they have a chance to establish themselves..


----------



## ryank458 (Aug 5, 2010)

You need to have springtails for a balanced ecosystem.


----------

